# b13 struts



## jnyce (Oct 3, 2002)

i have heard on several threads on this forum that you can use b13 front struts on a b14 to lower the stance. and that it is only recommended if you GC coilovers. but if you have coilovers, why couldnt you just lower it more? i dont understand the benefits of doing this. are there any bad aspects in this setup as well? any info would be very helpful.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well when you lower your car so much with the coil overs, that leaves you with absoutlly no travel. The b13 struts are shorter, witch increases the travel. So you can go lower and still keep a moderate ride. If have the coil overs with the stock struts, your limited to how far oyu can drop the car. For example, my buddy installed coil overs, and we dropped it all the way down. It was so bouncy, practiclly riding on the bumpstop, the front wheel would actually come off the ground. So we had to raise it up quite a bit, to get a good ride.


----------



## jnyce (Oct 3, 2002)

i plan on getting kyb. do i have to get agx or can i do this with the gr2?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

To answer your first question: If you lower the car.. say 2"( measured from fender top to the ground) with B13 struts you will have more travel than if you lower it 2" with B14 struts. Thats the trick. Its not about dumping your coilovers all the way to the down.

Second question: GR2s will not hold up to stiffer than stock springs, they will blow out.


----------



## jnyce (Oct 3, 2002)

are there any drawbacks to having B13 struts on a B14?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

If you are running coilovers you are better off running B13 fronts just dont lower it too much as with any other set-up. If you are running lowering springs your ride is gonna suck anyway so it wont make any difference.


----------



## jnyce (Oct 3, 2002)

i have a set of the GC coilovers but i have not yet installed them. i was trying to decide what strut setup i should use. now i guess camber will be my issue.


----------

